# I asked my TL to show me how to use the Mytime , we couldnt get it to work on my old Android phone.  Any suggestions?  What is a push.  Notfication?



## Patty (Oct 2, 2021)

What is a push notification?  I can't get My time to work on my phone, is it bc it is too old?   Are these bonuses a secret?  What constitutes merit?  Have all the recipients been notified? Why do they think this is fair?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2021)

What?


----------



## MrT (Oct 2, 2021)

Recipients should be notified this week.  They are confidential usually but idk how many people actually follow that.  Cant really help you with your phone issue but any smartphone should be ok I'd assume.  The merit is pretty much just who the ETLs and SD feel should get the bonus.  Is it fair, who knows guess it depends on your store but i can think of several tms id give bonuses too if i had the ability as they have continuously gone above and beyond this past year to keep my store running smoothly.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Patty said:


> What is a push notification?  I can't get My time to work on my phone, is it bc it is too old?   Are these bonuses a secret?  What constitutes merit?  Have all the recipients been notified? Why do they think this is fair?


Push notifications is an automated message sent by an application to a user when the application is not open.
Bonus are secret because that can be a morale killer.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 3, 2021)

And no one can find more ways to kill morale as quickly and throughly as Spot…


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 5, 2021)

People: Why does Target never reward exceptional workers?
Also people: How _dare_ Target reward exceptional workers?


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Oct 7, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> People: Why does Target never reward exceptional workers?
> Also people: How _dare_ Target reward exceptional workers?


Me: takes time detrashing
Shift leads: y though
Me: maybe if I had a little more motivation...
Shift leads: come to TSC we need to talk
Me: what about the time frame
Shift leads: CoMe To TsC NoW
Me: okay UwU


----------

